# lange wörter in <td> zerteilen



## DieterWeb (23. Juli 2002)

also wie kriege ich es hin das wenn jemand zum beispiel folgendes wort
lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala
(is natürlich kein wort aber ihr wisst was ich meine)
schreibt, es unterbrochen wird damit das <td> net verbreitert wird?

ps: das ist bestimmt schonmal erklärt worden ich wusste aber net nach was ich suchen sollte und in selfhtml hab ich nichts gefunden


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Juli 2002)

ja, das gab's schonmal (zumindest sowas in der richtung). lässt sich finden, wenn man nach *wrap* sucht und in den ergebnissen die posts aus dem html-forum durchblättert. 

http://tutorials.de/showthread.php?threadid=20162&highlight=*wrap*


----------



## DieterWeb (23. Juli 2002)

danke aber man muss erstmal wissen das wrap das macht um nach wrap zu suchen 
ps deine sig gefällt mir. douglas adams is der beste!!


----------

